# Little puddle of water showing on right side after start up on my Bianca.



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I have my Bianca on a smart switch which turns on in the morning before we get up. The past two mornings I've noticed a small puddle of water on the counter underneath on the right hand side. It doesn't appear to be a constant leak but something that happens during warm up. The machine stays on for several hours and then turns off but I don't see any more leaking while it's on.

I'm not sure how to investigate this. Do I take the top off and observe the start up process hoping to see the leak?

Any hints appreciated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

thusband said:


> I'm not sure how to investigate this. Do I take the top off and observe the start up process hoping to see the leak


 That's correct. Even before you switch it on, do a thorough inspection - unplug machine from mains - and check for any disconnected hoses or signs of leak.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Its not the front valve spitting water onto the lip on warm-up is it, or is the leak further back


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's correct. Even before you switch it on, do a thorough inspection - unplug machine from mains - and check for any disconnected hoses or signs of leak.


 Yes will do. Thanks!


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Its not the front valve spitting water onto the lip on warm-up is it, or is the leak further back


 I don't know but tomorrow I'll turn it on manually with the top off and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## GordonH (May 22, 2019)

Same thing happened to me a while back. The blue plastic y connectors on the hoses between the service boiler and the drip tray has perished. I replaced them with brass connectors to solve the problem. Might be worth a look inside to see if you have the same issue.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52633-lelit-bianca-leak-whats-this-part-called/


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

GordonH said:


> Same thing happened to me a while back. The blue plastic y connectors on the hoses between the service boiler and the drip tray has perished. I replaced them with brass connectors to solve the problem. Might be worth a look inside to see if you have the same issue.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52633-lelit-bianca-leak-whats-this-part-called/


 Yes,I think I've read about those y connectors causing problems. I'll take a look.

Many thanks!


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

It was that T fitting that goes to the drain tray. The plastic just rotted away however the other T fitting looks OK. Bella Barista said Lelit has since changed the material. Still plastic but it should last a lot longer. Think I'll replace both of them. Maybe look for a brass fitting.

On Bella Barista's site it's called a T-Shaped Fitting. It's 8mm and plastic.

Part No. LFS1315008

Think I get a couple brass fittings instead of the plastic and replace both of them.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=8mm+Brass+Barb+Y+Piece+Splitter+Hose+Connector+-&_sacat=0

Thanks all.


----------

